# Fastest bows for short Draw



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Any of the Mathews Monster series or the Prestige as well was designed as a single cam speed bow for shorter draw lengths.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

mine alien x does 283 at 59# 346gr arrow 26.75dl fast enough for my needs and shoots so good

obviously something with a higher ibo will be faster


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

My wifes New Breed Genetix at 50 lb 27 inch 275 grain arrow = mid 270 fps


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

My Mathews MR6, #57, 26.5" DL, Carbon Express Line Jammer at 340 grains 284 fps :rock:


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Get him a Darton 3800SD and he will be shooting over 300 fps at 5 gpp. These bows draw pretty smooth for a speed bow too.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The Strother SR-71. My buddies was 27.5" draw @63lbs with a 318gr. arrow at 319 fps.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

My two, Mathews Prestige, 50 lb, 26.5 cam, 275 grain CXL 150, 280fps
Hoyt Ultratec, 26.5 Spiral cam, CXL 150 275 grains, 280 fps, 48 lbs
Charlie


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

bowtech heartbreaker!! see sig


----------



## darton21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Take a Good look at Darton's ds3800 you will be surprised


----------



## Spacelord (Jan 1, 2011)

Bowtech Heartbreaker, 54# 271gr 292FPS


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pearson Advantage 27" 57lbs 295 arrow at 285


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

K&K Vindicator SD 27 inch draw 63 LBS 130 grain X Ringer HV 350 304 FPS


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

Mathews Monster for sure... Also look at Bowtech Destroyer


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

A Hoyt Alpha Burner Is the Mercedes Benz of the short fast bows. If your after top Quilty Kit.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I recently got a DS-3800 and I shoot a 26" draw. I measured the draw length on my draw board so it's precise. You'll find many "quoted" draw lengths are based on the label or stamped on a draw mod. These are less than absolutely accurate. My draw weight was measure on 2 different scales and is right at 60 lbs. My arrow weights 307 grains (CXL 150, insert with 75 grain screw in points) on 2 different scales and goes right at 299 fps through 3 different chronographs. Adding .75" to my draw length would get me at least another 9 fps.

It was an incredibly easy bow to tune with a few different arrow configs. I swapped 75 grain points for 100 grain points, took 1.5 turns off the limbs checked my pin gaps on the warm up bales and proceeded to shoot 4 up in an ASA qualifier. To my surprise it still shot very good groups though the yaradage between pins was significantly greater. That happens when you go from 299 fps to 282 fps. 

You won't find a bow that is any faster than the DS-3800 at my draw length. There may be some that can equal it but none that will be significantly faster. Some bows deteriate terribly in proficienct when dropping to or below 27.5". Draw mods for the DS-3800 are about $25 a set and are all that is need to go from 25" to 31" in half inch increments. It also comes with 3 draw weight mods for changing the letoff. I use the mod labeled #2.

Depending on your son's age paying attention to draw weight is important. You can fairly easily build a 280 grain arrow for 3D.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Ken isn't 26 inch draw looooong for you? Lol


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

PSE AXE 6 or a bowmaddness xl


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

my strother sr71 at 26.5 at 67lbs with a 350 gr arrow was going 309ps with stock strings. with custom add 2-4fps.

my wifes x force 26 in draw at 50lbs with a 265 gr arrow 295fps!!!!!!!! wow go PSE and she has placed 1st in all tournaments she has shot but 1 this year.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Take a look at the Bowtech Equalizer. My dads is @ 27.375 draw 60# 306 grain Victory VAP @308..........plus a 7.25 brace height..........most of the bows listed on this thread have approx. 6-6.25 brace height . Something to think about


----------



## Code.Mafia (Sep 8, 2010)

Bowtech Invasion. I have a 27" draw and it's a burner.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

destroyer [email protected]" 250grn.48lbs.=292fps. average,wifes bow
will be chronoing my sons Equalizer real soon he is 23"d.l. @32lbs. shoots a 230grn. arrow and the bow is incredably fast for the current set up I was quite impressed as he uses 1 pin out to 22 yards and the pin gap betwene his first and second pin is real narrow I'm guessing it has to be around 250-260 fps. but we shall see


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> Ken isn't 26 inch draw looooong for you? Lol


lain: Hey Jerry can you do me a favor the next time I see you?............. :wink: Remind me to whack the back of your legs with an A/C/C!


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks guys, keep them coming. Specifically like those that give make/model, DL,DW, arrow weight and speed.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

kstigall, u gonna be at the R100 in Staunton this weekend, maybe get a eyeball on your bow?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

vaguru said:


> kstigall, u gonna be at the R100 in Staunton this weekend, maybe get a eyeball on your bow?


I kind of forgot about the R-100! If I go it will be Sunday. I most likely will be there. If you want to meet up you are more than welcome to shoot it as much as you like...................


----------



## vftshooter71 (Jan 29, 2010)

I cannot say much about most of the bows above because I have not shot them but I can say that I dont think you can go wrong with a equalizer. I have a short 26.5" draw length myself and have shot a bowtech extreme vft since 2004and with an ibo rating of 333fps it was one of the fastest at that time. I decided that this year I wanted a new bow and was set on a destroyer but after reading a few reviews on the equalizer and finding a great deal on a used 2006 model I decided what the heck I will try it out. All I can say is I wish I would have bought one a long time ago. My equalizer at 60lbs 26.5" draw shoots my 380grain radial xweaves at 272 and my new 425grain carbontech rhino 45/70s at 255. My vft shoots the same arrow setups 7fps slower and it is 26.5" and 66lbs. Also the vft has a 6 3/8" bh and my equalizer has a 7" bh. I know that some of the bows mentioned above are probably great shooting bows and are probably a little faster but pound for pound and inch for inch I dont think any bow is gonna smoke the equalizer. Best of all I picked it up for $300.00. Also it is the quietist bow I have ever shot. Lots of fast bows out there now for us short draw guys to choose from and if you decide on the equalizer you won't be dissappointed I'm sure. You can find really good deals on them sometimes here in the classifieds and on ebay if you look around. Whichever bow you choose I hope your son enjoys it.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

my wifes PSE Omen Pro. is 26" draw 50lbs 250g arrow 318-320 with our Easton bow force mapper and shot out of a Hooter Shooter.


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

rascal said:


> Take a look at the Bowtech Equalizer. My dads is @ 27.375 draw 60# 306 grain Victory VAP @308..........plus a 7.25 brace height..........most of the bows listed on this thread have approx. 6-6.25 brace height . Something to think about


 sooo right!, wifes is 26.5" @ 57lbs w/287 gr arrow shooting 311fps. dare say you can top that anywhere


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

my 2011 Axe6 set at 52 [email protected] draw with 268 gr victory shooting 294..1st pin set at 24 is only 1/2" low at 32 yards.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Definetly look into the Monster line of bows made by Mathews, thet make a 5,6, and 7 inch brace height models


----------



## trimalimb (Mar 4, 2008)

I would HIGHLY recommend the Elite Fire or Bowtech Equalizer for anybody shooting 27inches and below. Both of these bows are great for 3-D and hunting. Both have over a 7 inch brace height and are pretty forgiving. Both draw nice and at under 60lbs you get fast speeds. The draw curve on them is not to extreme and like the bows with the 6" brace heights. I can't say anything bad about the Darton 3800 as I have never shot it and only heard great things about it. You might have trouble finding a Elite Fire because I believe there was less than 400 of them made and most people who have them have kept them. Also with Elite you will get the Transferrable warranty. As for the Bowtech Equalizer, you can pick them up on here sometimes or Ebay for around 300 and they are as good as any 2011 bow on the market today. Maybe better.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

EQUALIZER without a doubt


I have a 2010
26"
52 lbs

3-D arrow
265 grn Cheetah 35/70 .500 spine
295 fps

Hunting arrow
365 grn Easton Epic .500 spine
265 fps

OUTSTANDING accuracy. The best shooting bow I've ever shot.

You might look at a new Heartbreaker because it's actually the 2nd Gen Equalizer

P.S. I just shot a club 3-D event yesterday. 
I took 6th with a 197 out of 240.
Highest score was 214.

It was BRUTAL. Unmarked, no range finders.


----------



## Tanner B (Jan 15, 2009)

my wifes Destroyer 350, 52#, 26.5 draw, 262 grain arrow, loop, kisser, tru peep, 300 fps on the nose.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

my desrtoyer at 26.5 and 60 lbs shoots a 300 grain arrow at 312fps.it also shoots my 386 grain hunting arrows at 279 fps.


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Went and shot the PSE Axe 6 and 7 today. My son liked the 6 a bit better than the 7. They were both set at 26.5" DL, DW was 54# and used a 265 gr arrow. Rest was a biscut, so a few feet lost there, but the 6 chroned at 296 fps. Looks like will have to buy one for him.

Also shot both bows at my DL of 29" with a 310 gr arrow. The 6 managed 308 fps, the 7 298 fps, again with the biscuit.

Might have to consider one for myself as well. Only problem I have with these bows is I don't have a press that will work with them. Need to figure out a way to insert peeps and rest cables. Any ideas that won't damage the bow other than have the dealer do it?


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

2010 alphaburner. 26.5/67. 340 gr arrow = 311fps


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

See my signature the equalizer falls in there also but i think pound for pound the destroyer is little easier to draw.I also like the longer ata on my 350.I am also needing to recono my 350 i just put new string and cables on it.


----------



## ericfloyd (Sep 25, 2008)

J Whittington said:


> Ken isn't 26 inch draw looooong for you? Lol


 obama dont be making fun of us people with t-rex arms


----------



## sling stick (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a 2009 Bowtech Admiral with a Bone Collector String and it shoots 296fps with a 26.5 inch draw at 67lbs. I was told that is smoking for that bow.


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

Kstigall is correct on some companies fudging their actual draw length measurement. I have had two bows measure almost 3/4 of an inch long. I wouldn't have bought the bows if I would have known they getting extra speed from adding 3/4 of an inch to the draw length


----------



## vaguru (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the info. I bought my son a PSE Axe6. here are specs after setup. 26.5" DL, 55# DW, 280 gr arrow. Ready to shoot with drop away rest, loop and peep, shoots 296 fps. He's happy, I'm happy. He's now shooting 30 fps faster than with previous bow.

On a side note. I would have bought the exact same bow in my DL, but only had one, so.....I bought a PSE EVO. Don't have any IBO legal arrows yet, but at my settings, 29" DL, 56# DW, 313 gr arrow (what I had), drop away rest, loop and peep, shoots 313 fps. I'm thinking this will get near 325 with 290 gr arrow. I did shoot a 373 gr arrow and got 286 fps for ASA, and my Triple X spot arrows at 443 grs for 266 fps. Was kind of hoping the Triple X's would give me closer to 280, but they are heavy. Atleast now I can go to a fatter shaft than .284 dia for 3D and get some speed. And no, I'm not going to shoot any more DW. 

BTW, the DL seems to be spot on for both bows. Advertised and what we both shoot required no additional adjustments.

Thanks again guys and gals for all the info.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

vaguru said:


> Looking to find out what the real world has found to be the fastest bow for those shooters with short draw lengths. Specifically looking for info related to 26.5" dl for my son.
> 
> Make/Model of bow, DW and arrow weight used.
> 
> Thanks


Elite Pulse has winner all over it. Might check it out on Elite website.
DB


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Elite Pulse has winner all over it. Might check it out on Elite website.
> DB


My wife's Pulse shoot 302-303 fps at 46# 26" draw with loaded string and IBO arrow. Her current 3d arrows are hitting just shy of 280 fps. Great bow.


----------

